# Working with a timid horse



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Today I will be brushing a horse that is very timid, particularly around the croup, thigh and hip area. Any tips? Keep in mind I'm a beginner rider, don't have a lot of experience with horses but I do have a lot of love for them!


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Spend some time giving it a good scratch all over, find it's tickly spot, the spot that make it's lips go all loose and wobbly, top of the shoulders and bum are usual places.

When you find it, give it a good 'ole tickle, really get your nails in and scratch for all your worth 

The while you're grooming if it gets twitchy, stop and scratch


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I always find talking to them whilst grooming can calm them down a bit, especially if they're nervous or funny about being brushed in some places. 

And like above, get to know the horse by finding that tickle spot. Once you've got that, it's a sure way to make them relax. 

I would keep away from giving any treats before grooming, as they could badger you to get more if you do this. If anything, give them a treat once you've groomed them or tacked them up. That way they know they've behaved. 

Hope all goes well!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry. Double post >.<


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

I used to ride a super ticklish horse >.< hehe the only problem was that she used to kick and bite at me when I brushed her!! I tried to scrub her much harder so I was scratching not tickling her, but it didn't work... Soon I got to know her and gave her treats when I saw her and talked to her and she was much more comfortable, so just give it time. Make her know that you shouod be her favourite person and give her treats etc... Not too many! Gain her trust and spend toPime with her!


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

*time - sorry spelt it wrong!


----------

